# Recording problem



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a weird problem and im not sure how to fix it. 

I use audacity to record my guitar from mic input, then when I try to record vocal after from the same input, its always faster than the guitar. :confused-smiley-010


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

zao_89 said:


> I have a weird problem and im not sure how to fix it.
> 
> I use audacity to record my guitar from mic input, then when I try to record vocal after from the same input, its always faster than the guitar. :confused-smiley-010


What do you mean by faster, the speed (tempo) or the synchronization of the tracks? What kind of computer are you using, RAM and processor speed are important.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

and check to be sure your sample rate and format are the same each track-
click on the box to the left of each track that says audio track- sample format and set rate are at the bottom. if one track is different then the percieved speed will be different. 
if all is good there but you still have trouble, then you have latency problems.

http://www.harmony-central.com/articles/tips/dealing_with_latency/

try to do some research- i used to record without latency problems on a pentium 2 with 256 mb ram and a soundblaster live card- but it takes some tweaking


----------



## PlasmaPat (Nov 3, 2006)

I think what the problem he's referring to is latency. Check the preference and verify if audacity has a low latency setting.

Good luck!


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, a couple months ago, everything lined up, but one day I tried recording myself singing and the vocals were lined up at the beginning, then started speeding up or something, so at the end, the vocals were long done while the guitar stopped.


----------



## PlasmaPat (Nov 3, 2006)

Does it do that on newly recorded files? Or on older recorded files? Maybe you accidentally applied some time compression/expansion..


----------

